# Happy Saint Patricks Day!



## johan (17/3/14)

*For all those of us which are of Irish descent: Happy Saint Paddy's !*

*May you find your best vaping gear at the end of the rainbow today,*
*May all your favourite juice turn green, and*
*May you vape exhale be green till midnight*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/3/14)

the only green juice I've ever had was radiator pluid and that stuff is NAAASTY! hehe 

Happy St Paddy's

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (17/3/14)

Happy St.Paddy's day all..

Hmm.. Now I have a hankering for some green beer


----------



## johan (17/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Happy St.Paddy's day all..
> 
> Hmm.. Now I have a hankering for some green beer



Just nick some green icing colouring from your wife's kitchen - a few drops colours your beer green and doesn't influence the taste at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (17/3/14)

johanct said:


> Just nick some green icing colouring from your wife's kitchen - a few drops colours your beer green and doesn't influence the taste at all.


Thanks for the tip @johanct think I am gonna do just that..


----------



## johan (17/3/14)

@BhavZ while you about it, why not try a South African version of a Belfast car bomb: Fill a pint with the good o'l Guinness, fill a large shot glass with "Groen Mamba" and drop slowly into the pint - then gulp down the Guinness or your "bomb" will be all over the place.


----------



## BhavZ (17/3/14)

johanct said:


> @BhavZ while you about it, why not try a South African version of a Belfast car bomb: Fill a pint with the good o'l Guinness, fill a large shot glass with "Groen Mamba" and drop slowly into the pint - then gulp down the Guinness or your "bomb" will be all over the place.



Hmmm.. Sounds like a depth charge (black label and stroh rum) just more tasty

Reactions: Like 1


----------

